# My housemate is tracking me? HELP!



## jnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all

My housemate is an IT wizz and works in network engineering (smarter at this stuff than me). 

I have started to suspect that he is accessing the browser history from some random statements that pertain in some way to various things i have been accessing (nothing dodgy!)

We have all been having issues with our wifi lately - (except him of course) and just assumed that it was him using all the bandwidth (shows great connectivity but cant actually connect to any pages) and has made us feel that it is inferior laptops that are the problem (they are not!). 

He recently asked to access our computers for the mac addresses to secure the network (i researched and confirmed this and have given the mac addresses to him rather than let him get into our computers). He also is the only person in the house that has the details of the router! 

I am assuming that he has been accessing the browser history from the router (we clear our histories on our laptops) and want to know what i can do about this.... because its just plain creepy!

HELP!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Get a new housemate. This isn't a technical issue, and if he has access to the router, you're pretty much out of luck in the privacy department.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with johnwill. If this guy has access to your router and your system information and is THAT tech savvy then you are out of luck.

BUT,
he might just be keylogging you to see your history. I would scan using Spybot / Spyware Doctor / Virus Program.

Check your processes for anything unfamiliar like keylogger.exe even though it probably isn't that obvious.


----------



## jnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm. Interesting (and depressing) news... and i think you are right - a new housemate sounds like sound advice. 

Thanks for the advice - Dont see Keylogger in the processes - see Keyhook (but this is because i have an Acer so should not be a concern) and am running Norton 360. 

-If i manage to get my hands on the details for the router - is there any way of accessing it and determining (proving) that he has been looking at this? Does it record dates and times that the router admin has logged in, for example?

-One other question..... i sometimes use my work computer at home (with cable not wirelessly) but through the same router. I access my work server via a VPN - Does this show as much information on the router as my personal one? Maybe this is a way around him accessing everything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The VPN encrypts all the traffic, other than seeing the VPN tunnel exists, he doesn't see anything.


----------



## jnet (Jan 3, 2008)

This is great news! So we will use my work computer until such time as first advice is able to be acted on (new housemate). Thanks!ray:


----------

